# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  HOOVER JOVIS S196C04011 ΕΠΑΝΑΦΟΡΤΙΖΟΜΕΝΟ ΣΚΟΥΠΑΚΙ

## SPIROS1951

Καλησπέρα σε όλους

Έχω το σκουπάκι που αναφέρω στο θέμα και ξαφνικά σταμάτησε να λειτουργεί. Η μπαταρία του δείχνει πλήρως φορτισμένη αλλά δεν ξεκινάει το μοτέρ. Προσπάθησα να το ανοίξω αλλά αφού ξεβίδωσα τις 4 βίδες που το δένουν, δεν τα κατάφερα αφού το επάνω στενόμακρο καπάκι δεν μπόρεσα να το βγάλω πράγμα απαραίτητο να ελέγξω εσωτερικά τι συμβαίνει με το κύκλωμα του μοτέρ. Φοβάμαι αν το ζορίσω μήπως σπάσει. Δεν μπόρεσα να βρώ service manual δυστυχώς. Μήπως ξέρει κάποιος πως να αφαιρέσω το καπάκι να με βοηθήσει?
Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## SPIROS1951

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους
> 
> Έχω το σκουπάκι που αναφέρω στο θέμα και ξαφνικά σταμάτησε να λειτουργεί. Η μπαταρία του δείχνει πλήρως φορτισμένη αλλά δεν ξεκινάει το μοτέρ. Προσπάθησα να το ανοίξω αλλά αφού ξεβίδωσα τις 4 βίδες που το δένουν, δεν τα κατάφερα αφού το επάνω στενόμακρο καπάκι δεν μπόρεσα να το βγάλω πράγμα απαραίτητο να ελέγξω εσωτερικά τι συμβαίνει με το κύκλωμα του μοτέρ. Φοβάμαι αν το ζορίσω μήπως σπάσει. Δεν μπόρεσα να βρώ service manual δυστυχώς. Μήπως ξέρει κάποιος πως να αφαιρέσω το καπάκι να με βοηθήσει?
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ



Τελικά, φταίνε οι μπαταρίες του που δεν κρατάνε. Μετά από 7 χρόνια χρήσης, αναμενόμενο. Δεν μπορώ όμως να το λύσω και να τις αλλάξω οπότε επανέρχομαι στο ίδιο ερώτημα - παράκληση....
Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Καλησπέρα, τσεκαρε πρώτα για καμμία κρυφή βίδα κάτω από κανένα αυτοκόλλητο, με ένα σεσουάρ ζέστανε λίγο το διάκενο που ενώνει τα δύο κομμάτια ίσως να είναι κολλημένα ,μετά με μια πένα από κιθάρα με υπομονή παιξτο  στο διάκενο για να ξεκουμπωσει . Στείλε φωτογραφίες από πολλές γωνιές μήπως σε βοηθήσουμε παραπάνω

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## SPIROS1951

Γειά σου Παναγιώτη. Σ' ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον και ανεβάζω φωτό. Με την ευκαιρία, διαπίστωσα χθες ότι δεν έδινε καθόλου τάση το τροφοδοτικό του ώστε να φορτίσει η μπαταρία. Το άνοιξα και είχε διακοπή το πρωτεύον τύλιγμα του μετασχηματιστή του. Έβαλα ένα άλλο που είχα αλλά μου δίνει 12V (13,8 χωρίς φορτίο) και 1 Α ενώ το δικό του έδινε 15V, Πάντως από χθες μέχρι σήμερα, σε 24 ώρες έχει φορτίσει η μπαταρία του στο μισό επίπεδο από την πλήρ φόρτιση (ανάβουν μόνο τα 2 από τα 4 led).
Ευχαριστώ πολύIMG_20191109_102121.jpgIMG_20191109_102024.jpgIMG_20191109_102045.jpgIMG_20191109_102105.jpg

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Οι μπαταρίες πιθανόν να θέλουν αντικατάσταση , και αυτές πιθανά έφεραν την καταστροφή τροφοδοτικού. Λύσε τα βιδάκια της βάσης εκεί κοντά στον ανεμιστήρα και προσπάθησε να ανοίξεις πρώτα την βάση , εσωτερικά στην βάση ίσως έχει βίδες που να συγκρατούν το επάνω καπάκι . 
Αν ανοιχτεί η βάση δεν υπάρχει και λόγος να βγει το επάνω καπάκι.

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Καλημέρα, φαντάσου δύο συγκοινωνούντα δοχεία ένα οι μπαταρίες με ύψος 15 και ένα το τροφοδοτικό με ύψος 13.8 που του ρίχνεις ενέργεια, δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να γεμίσουν οι μπαταρίες. Υποθέτω το σκουπακι θέλει τάση 14.4ν . Θα βρεις ένα τροφοδοτικό από ανακύκλωση είτε λάπτοπ είτε εκτυπωτή που σου δίνει χαρακτηριστικά output από 15 μέχρι 18ν . Το κόκκινο σφραγίδακι της hoover πιθανόν από κάτω έχει βίδα ή το πλαϊνό πλήκτρο ξεκουμπωνει και κρύβει βίδα. Αν και φοβάμαι ότι ο Πέτρος έχει δίκιο , οι μπαταρίες σου ψόφησαν. Κοίταξε αυτά που σου είπα και αν είναι θα το πατενταρουμε με εξωτερική πηγή τροφοδοσίας...

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## SPIROS1951

Παναγιώτη καλημέρα

Ν διευκρινήσω οτι οι μπαταρία είναι 9,6 V, κάτι που φαίνεται και στο ταμπελακι το οποίο ήταν κολλημένο πάνω στα δύι μέρη και απλά το μετέφερα εκεί που το βλέπεις για κρυφή βίδα. Πάντως ανοίγει λίγο το κάτω μέρος αλλά εκεί βρίσκεται μόνο το μοτέρ όπως είδα... Δεν καταλαβαίνω πάντως γιατί να έχι τροφοδοτικό με 15 V και μπαταρία 9,6 V. Με αυτά τα δεδομένα, θεωρώ ότι το τροφοδοτικό των 12V 1 A θα πρέπει να καλύπτει την μπαταρία. Σήμερα (μετά από 36 ώρες φόρτισης έχει φορτιστεί πληρως και  λειτουργεί. Ανάβουν και τα 4 πράσινα led.  Ξανά ευχαριστώ.

----------


## SPIROS1951

> Οι μπαταρίες πιθανόν να θέλουν αντικατάσταση , και αυτές πιθανά έφεραν την καταστροφή τροφοδοτικού. Λύσε τα βιδάκια της βάσης εκεί κοντά στον ανεμιστήρα και προσπάθησε να ανοίξεις πρώτα την βάση , εσωτερικά στην βάση ίσως έχει βίδες που να συγκρατούν το επάνω καπάκι . 
> Αν ανοιχτεί η βάση δεν υπάρχει και λόγος να βγει το επάνω καπάκι.


Μετά από νέα προσπάθεια και ανεξάρτητα από το ότι είχαν φορτστεί οι μπαταρίες του, ανακάλυψα ότι έχει και 5 κρυφές βίδες που συγκρατούν τα δύο μέρη κάτω από το καπάκι. Τις είδα ανασηκώνοντας και με κίνδυνο να σπάσει το καπάκι οπότε πλέον μπορώ να προχωρήσω σε άνοιγμα και έλεγχο των μπαταριών ή και αντικατάστασή τους. Όπως φάνηκε, έχει στήλες επαναφορτιζόμενες σε σειρά. Μου θύμισε τη μπαταρία του LAPTOP μου που την έπισκεύασα αλλάζοντας μόνο τη μία από τις 4 στήλες που έχει και λειτουργούν στα 3,9V η κάθε μία.  Πολλές ευχαριστίες ξανά για τη βοήθεια.

----------

